# Is this the Right Choice?



## d_t_kim (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been married for two years as of Jan. 28 2010. I met my husband when I was 17. We have seperated one time for about a week a few yeas ago. My husband is what i would call a cronic gamer. He puts his games ahead of everything but work. I have treid talking and screaming and crying and nothing seem to work. He doent seem to think that this is an issue. Before Christmas I told him I wanted a devorce since nothing we talk about seems to solve the problem and the finger was always gets turned around on me. We have a 19 month old and i never wanted anything more than to have a happy home with my daughter and husband. He and I dont sleep together, rarely have an adult conversation with each other and constantly argue. I feel like Im at my wits end and dont know what to do! Any advice? I want nothing more than to have a HAPPY marriage. I want to fall in love with my husband again!


----------



## d_t_kim (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay... so maybe chronic gamer sound a little crazy. But this is so true and the sad thing is... it becomes a problem when you have to finish a game before you can change a poopy diaper on ur baby!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL @ the diaper. If you only knew how many times my H had waited to change my kids diapers. Half the time I think he just waited for me to get home to do it!

Have you both tried to set up times with each other? Like game time is from 7-8, you and me time is from 8-10 and baby and you time is from 6-7 ?? That is what we STARTED with and then it gradually got to where we didn't need the schedule because he understood the balance that I needed. I Hope it works out for you honey!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I feel for you. This needs to get corrected now. I had that problem for many years and it didn't end well. Although my estranged husband was a 40 something year old man, he was forever stuck at age 19. He was plain and simple ADDICTED to computer/video games. Some nights he stayed up to 1 or 2 in the morning--and then had the nerve to complain that our sex life was deficient. My advice to you would be to put an end to this problem now. Either through counseling or give him an ultimatum. It is an addiction. It will be a miserable life if you allow this behavior to continue. 

Hope it gets better!


----------



## d_t_kim (Jan 5, 2010)

Hate that u have been there but glad to know that I am not the only one! I have told hm that I don't have a pproblem with him playing... But he needs to prioritize! My sisters H wast total womanizer and it's like they think my problems are petty next to theirs, when in all actuality it is just as bad to feel neglected bc your husband would rather continue to play a game than to let u know that he is aware or your present when u walk in a room dressed in what u were hoping was going to get his attention! It's sad! I'm realy having a tough time with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beninneedofhelp (Nov 24, 2009)

Umm i can speak from experience in this matter and from the guys view that he could become another one on this forum page soon if things dont change..
I lost myself in world of warcraft online game,, I neglected her the kids family friends well you get the point. It caused arguements that were not needed and also let us grow apart and we lost communication. What you ask for is totally justified and what he is doing is forgetting his JOB as a man , father and husband ..

He needs a blunt wake up call and i hate to say it he sounds like he isnt responding to some very clear messages already.. I didnt see mine either till she said IM DONE and walked out then i got the I want a divorce .. Then i realized all my mistakes not just the game but what the game was doing to me what i had , what i needed to do .. 

I even forgot to let her no how much i appreciated her for things and that in turn made her feel alone, neglected and so on .. IM sure you can relate to that .. I dont even need to ask if you do .. 
Point is you might have to say move out or your moving out or something till he gets the message and i dont mean for a week or two us guys seem to be thick headed and need time to really reflect, it took me getting kicked out once let back in after a week to change nothing , this time it took me atleast a month to truely reflect and take steps to change myself for the better sadly cause its number two for me she is super resistant and dont trust the changes in me , that is not a good feeling let me tell you .. 

But its been 4 months now and still no change im still kicked out and she still is saying she wants a divorce (read my threads and you will get the picture of the pain and what she is now like cause that is where you are heading if you dont put a stop to it now) but he really needs to be woke up and if you have cried begged and everything else that should have been blunt enough time to really put the pressure on him even if its a test he dont need to no that either and i no it would be super tough for you to do but your here cause that is exactly what you are considering doing ,

im just suggesting doing it to wake him up with the intentions that if he really does care and does change then you get what you need from him he grows and learns and you both have a better life together..Does that make sense to you ???


----------

